# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Vetëvrasja

## J@mes

Vite më parë është diskutuar për vetëvrasjen. Fakti që unë rihap sërisht një temë të tillë për diskutim është se kohët e fundit është shtuar ndjeshëm numri i vetëvrasjeve në vendin tonë.

Kush janë shkaqet që pothuajse cdo ditë ndodhin vetëvrasje në Shqiperi?
Pse një njeri kryen vetëvrasje?
Cfarë mendimi keni ju në lidhje me këtë fenomen?


Me vetvrasje do të  kuptojmë  veprimin e një  personi për të  shkaktuar vdekjen e vet, për t’i shpëtuar një situate të gjykuar të padëshirueshme për të. Për herë të parë termi vetëvrasje (suicid) është përdorur në shekullin XIII. Më  parë  quhej “vrasja” (homicid) e vetëvetes.
Depressioni është paraprijës i shumicës së vetëvrasjeve. Vetëvrasja është pasoja më e tmershme e depresionit bipolar apo atij unipolar.
Sot në botë nga vetëvrasja vdesin rreth 1 milion njerëz për çdo vit. Sipas Organizatës Botërore të shë ndetësisë në çdo 40 sekonda në botë dikush bën vetëvrasje. Vetëvrasja tani zë vendin e tetë në botë, në mesin e shkaqeve kryesore të vdekjes në popullatën e përgjithshme dhe madje është shkaku i tretë  kryesor i vdekjes së  individëve të  moshave ndërmjet 15 dhe 24 vjeç.
Ndonjëherë, vetvrasja është menduar edhe si vepër e arsyes së  lartë. Seneka, një filozof romak ka thë në: “Jeta nuk është e mirë, përveç jetës së mirë. Prandaj, njeriu i mençur jeton mirë aq sa duhet, e jo aq gjatë sa mundet… Ai gjithmonë duhet ta mendojë jetën në kushtet e cilësisë e jo në të sasisë … Vdekja e hershme apo e vonshme nuk ka rëndësi, vdekja e mirë apo nga sëmundja ka”.
Shumë vende të botës kanë qëndrime nderuese apo lavdëruese rreth vetëvrasjes. Në Japoni vetvrasja është një akt i glorifikuar. Ata besojnë se vetëvrasja është “një zgjidhje krenare e problemeve të  pazgjidhura”. Edhe pse shumë kultura e pranojnë vetëvrasjen, në të shumtën e rasteve ajo konsiderohet si një akt i mjerë për dalje nga situata. Vetëvrasja në  shumicën e shoqërive është  e ndaluar. Shumica e religjoneve e konsiderojnë atë si mëkat, ndërsa në  disa shtete ajo është edhe krim.
Vetvrasja nuk është mishërim i forcës dhe shpesh vjen pas një  periudhe të  gjatë  depresioni. Vetëvrasja duket sikur të  jetë zgjidhja e problemeve kur personi mendon se tani nuk ka zgjidhje për problemet e tij.
Nga pikë pamjajuridike, kryerja e vetëvrasjes në shumicën e vendeve të botës nuk konsiderohet si krim. Ndërsa, ndihma që  jepet për shkaktimin e vetëvrasjes, në shumë vende konsiderohet si krim për të cilin parashikohen dënime deri me 15 vjet burgim. Hulumtimi i parë shkencor për vetëvrasjen është  kryer nga Emil Dyrkemi (Emil Durkheim 1858-1917). Në  vitin 1897 ai botoi njërin nga librat më të rëndësishëm në sociologi, “Vetëvrasja: një studim në sociologji”.

----------


## xfiles

mund ta shohim vetevrasjen edhe si marrjen ne dore te fatit tone,
jemi gjithmone ne doren e fatit, pse mos ti japim fund jetes kur duam ne?

Nejse, qendrimi im per vetvrasjen, nuk eshte diçka e mire, edhe pse mund te themi se fundja sejcili ka jeten e vete dhe ben me te ç'te doje, por nje njeri jeton dhe per te tjeret, jo vetem per vete, jeton per familjen, jeton per ata qe e duan, dhe ka pergjegjesi ndaj tyre.
eshte me e lehte te japesh jeten per dike, se sa te jetosh per dike.

Nese dikush nuk ka familje, asnjeri qe e do, apo qe ai do,  nese do kishte deshire ti jepte fund jetes, do ishte e kuptueshme.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Nuk mendoj qe nje njeri qe eshte ne rregull vret vehten. Te gjithe qe vrasin vehten mendoj qe bjen ne depresion apo stres.
Eshte dhe kjo qe tha Xfiles me lart ka persona qe s'kan familje, shoqeri, te afert  dhe kur ia bejn pyetjen vehtes "Pse jetoj" mbase ne vetevrasje e gjen pergjigjen sepse asnje njeri ne bote s'mund te jetoj vetem pa te tjeret.

----------


## Fiona

Se imagjinoj dot cfare shkon tek mendja e nje njeriu ne ato caste kur vret veten. Kam pasur rastin te njifja nje cun qe ishte shume ne depresion, edhe me cfare me thoshte ne ate koh ishte se u ndjente vetem ne bot, jeta s'kishte me kuptim per te. 

Nga disa libra  qe kam lexuar, kto njerez nuk arrijn te shikojn driten, jan ne erresir. Personalisht, mendoj se ka te beje dhe low self-esteem edhe karakter i dobet.

Megjithate, s'mund te rrij e gjykoj shume, se ne fakt as vet se di ca do boja po te me kishte ndodhur ndonje fatkeqsi e madhe si humbja e te gjitheve pjestareve te familjes ne te njejten koh?! Gjynah...

----------


## J@mes

*Faktorët kryesorë të rrezikut për vetëvrasje*

Faktorë të përgjithshëm të rrezikut nga vetëvrasja

1. Serioziteti mjeksorë i tentativave të mëparshme				
2. E kaluara me tentativa vetvrasjeje
3. Ideacioni akut suicidal		
4. Atraksioni/ngazëllimi ndaj vdekjes			    
5. Ndjenja e humbjes së  shpresës				
6. Historia familjare e vetvrasjeve
7. Mbidozimi me alkool
8. Humbja/Ndarjet

Faktorë të rrezikut për vetëvrasje tek të miturit

1. Tentativat e mëparshme për vetëvrasje
2. Depresioni ose abuzimi me substancat
3. Prania e hershme e çregullimeve mendore
4. Situata stresuese apo humbja e dikujt
5. Vetëvrasje në familje

----------


## ABSOLUTE

ka nje kohe te gjate, qe jam duke punuar per nje dokumantar me teme per vetvrasjet tek shqiptaret dhe njera nga materialet ineteresante eshe edhe kjo e Flori Bruqit, sidomos, kur flet per motivet e vetvrasjeve tek shqiptaret dhe ajo, vetvrasjet tek te miturit, qe jane te ndikuar nga sekte te ndryshm...ne pergjithesi shkrim, me komente interesant...
Nese keni durim lexojeni!!





Analiza dhe KomenteShkodrani Shkruan "Pse vrasim veten?Sipas nje sondazhi te realizuar nga Instituti i Statistikave dhe ai i Shendetit Publik te RSH, rreth 5 000 te intervistuarve ndjehen "te pashprese" te cilet bejne pjese ne kontigjentet e atyre qe mund ta veteflijojne jeten ne cdo kohe...

Nje dukuri sociale kjo, me permasa alarmante per nje vend ne tranzicion, po te kemi parasysh se statistikat flasin per 200 vetevrasje ne vit dhe 400 tentativa te tjera, per tu veteflijuar. E thene ndryshe, numri i atyre qe vetevriten ne Shqiperi , tashme eshte me i larte se numri i te vrareve nga krimet e ndryshme. Po ti shtojme kesaj, edhe vetevrasjet e nxenseve nga 10- 13 vjec, ndonjera prej tyre nen ndikimin e sekteve fetare, dukuria behet me komplekse dhe alarmante. "E kush nga ne, pasi u be 30- vjec, nuk e vrau veten nja dy a tri here",- shkruan H. Balzaku ne nje nga romanet e tij. Dhe kjo eshte e vertete. Por, me shume se per aktin konkret te veteflijimit, shkrimtari i madh francez, e kishte fjalen ndofta per ate gjendje depresive qe i duhet cdo njeriu te kaloje ne periudhen dhe moshen me delikate te jetes, derisa ajo te hyje ne hulline e saj normale. "Paaftesia per zgjidhjen e konflikteve (te natyrave te ndryshme social- ekonomike) dhe presioni per te qene i suksesshem", konsiderohen si dy nga shkaqet qe me se shumti i cojne shqiptaret (femrat jane me te prekurat) drejt vetevrasjes, pasi kalojne me pare purgatorin e dhunes psikologjike e fizike nga prinderit, vellezerit apo bashkeshortet. Vetevrasje ka patur dhe do te kete ne cdo kohe, shtet dhe regjim (Suedia,Hungaria,Sllovenia,Vojvodina,Serbia)etj., jane keto shtete me nivelin me te larte te jeteses dhe vetevrasjeve njekohesisht, por dukuria atje nuk lidhet me shkaqe si ato ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove). Pasi, kur cereku i popullsise se nje vendi nga me te varferit ne kontinent, sheh si rrugedalje te vetme per problemet e tij, veteflijimin, atehere gjendja eshte vertete shume alarmante. Pavaresisht nga shkaqet qe kane nxjerre pyetesoret e sondazhit, fakt eshte se nje njeri me se shumti detyrohet t'i jape fund jetes me vullnetin e tij, atehere kur vendi dhe shoqeria, nuk i ofrojne asnje rrugezgjidhje dhe shprese tjeter, per te arritur qellimet dhe endrrat e jetes se tij. Pikerisht tek humbja e shpreses dhe paaftesia e klases politike shqiptare per te ofruar alternativa serioze dhe te shpejta ne kete situate, duket se duhen kerkuar pergjigjet, per pyetjen qe po behet kaq shpesh keto dite: Perse e vrasin veten shqiptaret?! Shume njerez, nga veshtiresite e jetes se perditshme behen pesimiste,jeten e kane te pa kuptimt,bile edhe te pashprese. Dhe ne kete gjendje psikologjike te stresuar dhe te skajshme ata e shohin zgjidhjen e vetme ne vetevrasje. Keta njerez kane nevoje per ndihme,qe te kapercejne kete gjendje psikologjike te renduar dhe jemi ne ,familja e tyre ,ata qe duhet tu japim nje arsye me teper per te jetuar,tu tregojme se shume njerez kane nevoje per ta dhe te gjithe i duam.Dhe pervec familjes ndikon edhe feja me idete e saj per jeten,qe jeta eshte e shenjte,eshte dhurate e Perendise dhe se eshte mekat te besh vetevrasje. Me te tilla ide besimet fetare ndikojne ne gjendjen psikologjike te njerezve,i ngushellojne per te perballuar dhimbjet e shkaktuara nga fatkeqesite,veshtiresite e jetes.Ne nje gjendje depresive truri punon vetem per vetevrasjen dhe nuk eshte per tu habitur ,sepse eshte realitet.Megjithate shume studime provojne se ne vendet qe ka ndikim nga aspekti I besimi fetar ,numri i vetevrasjeve eshte pergjithesisht me i vogel. Eshtë një fakt i pa mohueshëm tashmë, që në dekadën e tranzicionit, pasluftes etj., për shkak të një vakuumi shpirtëror, ideologjik moral dhe ekonomik fenomeni i vetëvrasjes është bërë pjesë e jetës së përditshme të shqiptarëve ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi. Ekzistojne faktore te ndryshem te cilet mund ta nxisin kete fenomen . Me i rendesishmi eshte ai ekonomik.Jeta e re moderne po ka kerkesa te shumta te cilat nje njeri i rendomte shume veshtire t' i arrije prandaj edhe krijohet ndjenja e disfates dhe mosdeshira per te luftuar metujte. Ka edhe shkaqe tjera si crregullimet e ndryshm emocionale Vetëvrasjet, e përcjellin njerëzimin që nga paraqitja e tij mbi dhe. Ato kanë ndodhur edhe në oborre mbretërore dhe ndodhin edhe sot e tërë ditën rezidencave të hierarkive të larta politike apo shtetërore. Kane ndodhur dhe ndodhin edhe në mesin e të varfërve e edhe në mesin e të pasurve. Ndodhin, siç kane ndodhur në vazhdimësi, edhe te të dashuruarit e edhe te ata që nuk ishin apo nuk janë të dashuruar... Dhe, megjithë shpjegimet (nga ana shkencore) të këti fenomeni, megjithate akoma nuk është arritur zbërthimi tërësor dhe komplet, në kuptimin e definimt matematikore, të shkaqeve që shpijne deri në aktin makabër të vetëvrasjes.Vetëvrasja si akt i mohimit dhe mospajtimit me gjendjen egzistuese; Vetëvrasja si protestë ndaj gjendjes egzistuese; Vetëvrasjet si akt dëshmie ndaj një përkushtueshmërie të caktuar (në këtë rang bëjnë pjesë edhe vetëvrasjet për shkaqe dashurie); Vetëvrasjet si akt i shprehjes së pamundësisë për arritjen e objektivave të caktuara... Por, në këtë rastë, do ta potencoja edhe aktin e vetëvrasjeve që ndodhin në shenjë solidariteti (vetëvrasjet për ideale të përbashkëta etj), që, për mendimin tim, janë akte shumë interesante etj Vetevrasjet jane pasqyrja e societetit,ato tregojn gjendjen ekonomike te nje popullit, shtetit, grupit Ne Zvicer fjala vjene ka vetevrasje te shumta te të rinjte.Pra, pse ndodhe nje gje e tille ne shtetin Zvicer? Pra shkaku i nje vetevrasjes s'eshte cdo here te parate por ka dhe shume faktore te tjera qe mund te bejn nje njeri te mendoj te leshoj jeten. Sidoqofte faktoret jane te perditsheme, shume here komplekse dhe njerzit qe mendojn ne vetevrasje duhet te jene shume sensitive..Nqs qendrimi ekonomike eshte nje shkaktar per vetevrasje atehere mendoj se eshte nje gje shume e keqe per nje popull, sepse qendrimi ekonomik do te vleje per nje shumice te popullit, keshtu egzistone rreziku qe mund te kete me shume vetevrasje. Nqs eshte gjendja emocionale nje faktor, atehere sigurisht gjitheashtu do te jete keqe, por jo te gjithe jane ne te njejten gjendje emocionale edhe jo te gjithe jane njejte sensitive..Nqs eshte psikologjia e njeriut nje faktor, psh depresivet, atehere mund te ndihmoj nje psikolog.. Nqs eshte nje dashuri e humbur a po jo e lumtur shkaktar, atehere duhet te them se jane shume dramatike ata njerz..Disa faktore mendoj se jane me te rrezikshme dhe shume veshtire per te zgjedhur...sidomos faktori ekonomik, sepse nje shtet smund te permisoj ekonomine per nje kohe te shkurter.. Vetevrasja eshte rrallehere menyra inpulsive. Zakonisht,personi i cili deshiron te beje vetvrasje,kalon nje kohe te gjate duke menduar per te,duke u matur ata beje ate,duke planifikuar: si,kur,dhe ku.Shume me rendesi eshte te dihen shenjat e ketij procesit - per te kerkuar dhe ofruar ndihmen. Hulumtimet kane treguar qe rreth 80% te personave ,te cilet e bejne vetevrasjen,nje kohe para vdekjes tregojne disa prej ketyre simptomeve: - NDRYSHIMET TE PERSONI : jane te pikelluar,te mbyllur ne vetveten,tejet te ndishem,nervoz,te lodhun,te pavendost, pa vullnet,ndonjehere te shqetesuar, hiperaktiv....- NDRYSHIMET E SJELLJEVE : s' munden m'u koncentrue ne pune,shkolle,obligimet e rendomta, painteresuar jane per dukurijen e tyre....- NDRYSHIMET NE SISTEMIN E NGRENJES : nuk kan oreks dhe dobesohen,ose teper e konsumojne ushqimin, numbin interesim per shoqeri,sex,hobit,humbja e deshires per aktivitetet ne te cilat kan gjejtur gjithmone kenaqesine me heret,merziten shume per parat,semundjet ( te verteta ose te paramenduara ), frikohen nga humbja e kontrollit qe " tranohen ", qe do t'i lendojne tjeret ose vetvetin,ndihen fajtor,marres,veteurrejtjes,nuk kan shprese per ardhmeri -: " kurre nuk do te mbese me mire,gjithemone do te ndjehem keshtu " ;i keq perdorin drogat dhe alkoholin,para nje kohe te shkurte e kan humbur personin e dashur ( vdekja,shkurorezimi, ndarja...),i kryejne punet e veta,borxhet,pershendeten me shoket,familjen,te afermit,falin gjerat personale te qmueshme,kan : INPULSAT SUICIDALE ( VETEVRASESE), IDE, DEKLARATA,PLANET,TENTIMET E MEHERSHME TE VETVRASJEVE.Sjelljet ne menyren e cila mund te jet e rrezikshme ( jane te pa kujdesshem ne komunikacion ,e drejtojne veturen nen ndikimin e alkoholit....);kan qene ose jan viktimat e maltretimit seksual. Normal,secila nga ketyre karakteristikave nuk dmth asgje,mirepo,kombinimi i disa prej tyre shpeshhere trgon se personi deshiron ose ekziston mundesia qe te beje vetvrasje.....Viteve '80,ne trevat e ish- YU- ( prej Zagrebit e deri ne Shkup ),ka qene e njofshme sekta e ashtuquajtur - DARKERAT - ,anetaret e se ciles kan qene te obliguar te bejne vetvrasje pa i mbushur 20 vjet. Ashtu ka bere vetvrasje '80 ( ne Shkup ) nje femer ne lulen e rinise,duke kercyer prej nderteses akoma te pa peruruar e Radio Telivizionit te Shkupit( Maqedinise) .....Vetvrasjet jane gjithashtu dukuria shume e zgjeruar ne shtetet Skandinavike,a si nje arsye te shkencetareve,mirret mungesa e madhe e diellit gjat vitit ne ato treva.... Ballkani dhe shtetet e tij,kan disfate qe gjithmone te luftojne ( ne 100 vjet te fundit jane zhvilluar mesatarisht lufterat çdo 20 vjet ),dhe populli ashtu te jete edhe me i vujshem ne shume drejtime te jetes,ashtu dhe ne kete drejtim te vetevrasjeve. Vetvrasjet jane ne shumicen e rasteve pasqyra e gjendjes momentale ( krizes ne shoqeri ),gjendjes shpirterore me pakenaqesite akceptuara,mirepo,asnje send e as problem nuk krahasohet e as qe eshte i vlefshem te behet per te vetevrasja.Ne kriminalistike, vetevrasesit jane kategorizuar si njerzit me trima mu per kete arsye se me se veshtiri eshte te ngritet dora mbi vetveten.Eksperte nderkombetare te shendetit te te miturve, kane zbuluar se kur nisin per here te pare mendimet tek njeriu per t'u vetevrare. Qellimi i studimit ne fjale, i cili u publikua ne Asamblene e Ministrive te Shendetesise se Shqiperise, ishte te zbulonte sjelljet e rrezikshme qe kishin femijet qysh ne moshe te hershme, me qellim qe te parandalonin nje sere semundjesh. Studimi ne fjale tregon se shume probleme shendetesore dhe psikologjike qe shfaqen ne moshe te rritur e kane zanafillen tek femijeria, ne kete grup sjelljesh te rrezikshme perfshihet edhe vetevrasja. Kjo nuk mund te konsiderohet nje semundje mendore, pasi behet fjale per sjellje te cilat e kane origjinen nga femijeria, kur kjo grupmoshe piketon per here te pare ne tru sjellje me rrezik karshi vetvetes dhe ketu ndikojne shume faktore, mes te cileve jane ato shoqerore dhe familjare, shpjegojne specialistet. Nderkohe qe studimi ka nxjerre ne pah se edhe semundje te tilla si obeziteti apo probleme te tjera mendore, e kane origjinen ne kete pike referimi, e cila ka nje ndikim shume te madh tek keta persona ne te ardhmen e tyre Me daten 8 shkurt 2006 vetevrasja e 5 (nese nuk gaboj) e nje te mituri i cili pak dite me pare Deshmitaret e Jehovait (DJ)kane qene ne shkollen e tij . Femijeve te shkolles DJ ju kane dhe ca broshura duke I ftuar ata qe ti lexojne shkrimet ne ato broshura. Sipas deshmive ne broshurat e dhena kishte dhe rrjeshta ku thuhej se "Nese zgjedh vetvarjen do te ringjadhesh" . Te gjithe viktimat jane vetevrare dhe te gjithe kane qene ndermjet 11- 14 vjec. Kohet e funit eshte bere mode qe cdofemije qe var veten thuhet se perpara kane lexur broshurat e Deshmitareve te Jehovait. Nje 12 vjecar nuk e di sa eshte ne gjendje te asimiloje aq thelle kuptimin e vdekjes dhe te ringjalljes se perndryshe Deshmitaret e Jehovait do kishin vdek te gjithe. Shembull: Ja edhe disa artikuj te gazetes Korrieri qe kane te bejne me kete sekt te mallkuar: M 13 Shkurt 2005 u be nje Vetevrasje e trishte ne qytetin e Fierit. Esmeralda Cenaj vetem 11 vjece, i dha fund jetes pas qortimeve te shumta te prinderve, se ne vend te studionte lendet shkollore, lexonte literature, te ofruar nga Deshmitaret e Jehovait". Policia: "Vajza u vetevar pas grindjes ne familje, per frekuentimin e besimit Jehovaj". Akuza e te afermve: "Fajtore bejme keta persona, te cilet propagandojne se veteflijimi te con ne parajse". Ditari mister i vogelushes Vetem 11 vjece, vetevaret ne banjon e shtepise dhe gjendet e vdekur, nje nxenese e klases se peste ne qytetin e Fierit. Ngjarja e trishte, sipas prinderve te 11 vjecares Esmeralda Cenaj dhe policise qe kreu hetimet, erdhi si rrjedhoje se grindjeve ne familje, per shkak te frekuentimit nga vajza te literatures se ofruar nga Deshmitaret e Jehovajt ne kete qytet. Viktima duke u ndaluar prere nga prinderit qe te lexonte kete literature, kishte lene menjane mesimet dhe fshehtas familjareve, merrej me studimin e librave te ketij besimi, thane per gazeten, burime policore qe i referohen hetimeve te para. Policia sqaroi pas ngjarjes, se 11 vjecarja eshte vetevarur pas nje grindjeje familjare pasi ka qene lexuese e rregullt e literaturave fetare te besimit Jehovaj. Ngjarja Alda, keshtu e therrisnin te ndjeren Esmerlada Cenaj, ishte banore banore e lagjes "1 Maj" te qytetit te Fierit. Ajo eshte gjendur nga prinderit, e vetevarur ne banjen e shtepise ku banonte. Nxenesja e klases se peste te nje shkolle tetevjecare te qytetit, aktin e vetevarjes e kish kryer rreth ores 8.30 te mengjesit te djeshem, nderkohe qe trupi i saj eshte gjendur nga familjaret, rreth ores 09.00. Burimet policore te cilat kryen kqyrjen e vendit te ngjarjes pohuan se 11 vjecarja ishte varur ne banjen e baneses ku ajo jetonte, me shallin e saj te cilin e kishte kapur tek varesja e peshqireve. Kur familjaret kishin pikasur mungesen e saj ne banese, kishin filluar qe ta kerkonin. Deren e banjes e kishin pare te mbyllur, nderkohe qe nga ana e brendeshme nuk pergjigjej njeri. Pasi kishin dyshuar sepse kishin pare hije nga pas deres, kane thyer xhamin dhe jane shtangur kur kane pare vajzen e tyre, te vetevarur me shallin e saj, pohuan per gazeten, burimet policore fierake. Ne vendin e ngjarjes shkoi grupi hetimor i cili pasi ka derguar trupin e pajete te vogelushes ne morgun e spitalit te qytetit, ka kqyrur vendin e ngjarjes por dhe ka marre ne pyetje prinderit dhe familjaret e tjere te viktimes. Policia Burimet policore pohuan per "Korrierin", se 11 vjecarja Cenaj ka qene lexuese e rregullt e literaturave fetare qe ndajne neper banesa, Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Prinderit e Esmeraldes, kishin pohuar ne polici kur u moren ne pyetje, se vajza e tyre nuk kishin te dhena se ishte anetaresuar si Deshmitare e Jehovait, por literature te tyre ka lexuar sistenatikisht edhe pse ata nuk kishin qene asnjehere dakort qe e mitura, te shfletonte kete lloj literature. Ata vleresonin se Alda ishte e mitur dhe nuk kishte kohe te merrej me studimin e nje literature te tille. "Alda ne nje kohe qe duhej te merrej me mesimet, duke ditur qe ne nuk ishim dakort qe ajo te shfletonte te tille literature e lexote ate ne menyre te fshehte", kane pohuar prinderit e saj ne polici. Familja Arbeni 35 vjecar, djali i xhaxhait te Yllit, babait te Aldes se vetevarur, tha dje per "Korrierin", se shkaku qe e coi vajzen ne veteflijim, sipas tij, jane revistat e Jehovait. "Une fajtor bej ata persona te cilet marrin leke prej drejtuesve te tyre te cilet ndajne revista dhe propogandojne se veteflijimi te con ne parajse". Mesuesja Mesuesja e matematikes Tefta, tregon se Alda ishte nxenese ne klasen e peste ne shkollen tetevjecare "Jani bakalli". Tefta thote se 11 vjecarja, ishte nje vajze inteligjente, kishte pasion letersine por mbante edhe ditar. "Tani se cfare shkruante ne ditar, nuk e di pasi nuk ia kam lexuar, por shoqet e saj me kishin thene se mbante ditar. Ishte e respektueshme, frekuentonte jo vetem shkollen por edhe mesimet rregullisht", pohon mesuesja. Fqinjet Fqinjet e familjes Cenaj ishin grumbulluar dje ne banese, per te ndare dhimbjen me ta. Hyseni, nje burre rreth te gjashtedhjetave, pohon se babai i vogelushes, Ylli, eshte nje biznesmen i respektuar. Ai ka nje pike karburanti. Cifti Cenaj kishte tre femije, dy vajza dhe nje djale. I pyetur nese ka qene shkaku i leximit te literatures fetare, xha Hyseni vlereson se vajza "ishte femije dhe prinderit e saj nuk besojne aq shume e jo me ajo qe nuk di se eshte femije". Altini, cili eshte fqinje dhe shok me babain e te ndjeres, pohon: "Jane nje familje punetore dhe kane pare problemet e tyre. Jane njerez te respektuar". Altini tregon edhe castet kur mesuan lajmin e rende. "Degjuam klithma dhe te thirrura. Shkova menjehere pasi njihemi, por cdo gje kishte mbaruar". Rasti i dyte Ky eshte rasti i dyte ne qarkun e Fierit, kur afro nje vit me pare (2005)ne nje fshat te Lushnjes, nje vajze tjeter, gjimnaziste, u veteflijua me ciften e te atit, per shkak sipas te afermve, te leximit te literatures fetare te Jehovait. Nga drejtues te kesaj shoqate, u tha qe vajza nuk kishte qene Deshmitare e Jehovait, por thjeshte simpatizante e kesaj shoqate. Deshmitaret e Jehovait Per te vertetuar nese vajza ka qene e regjistruar si besimtare e Jehovait apo vetem frekuentuese e rregullt e literaturave te ketij besimi, kerkuam te dhena ne seline e tyre por pa mundur t'i kontaktojme as ne linje telefonike. Nga banoret mesohet se Deshmitaret e Jehovait, ne fundjave, vijne vetem ne mengjes dhe pbasdite nuk duken me. Nje nder kusherinjte me te afert te Aldes, Arbeni, tregon se sipas tij, besimi jehovaj ka sjelle pasoja ne jeten familjare te qytetareve ne Fier. "Une, - deklaron Arbeni, - sjell nje rast teper te fresket. Para tre ditesh nje burre nga Fieri ndau gruan e tij sepse ajo frekuentonte Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Ai i kish thene gruas: "Ose me mua dhe familjen, ose me ate fene", dhe ajo i ishte pergjigjur se do te shkonte te frekuentonte Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Keshtu qe bashkeshorti i kishte thene: "Atehere shko me Deshmitaret. Nuk ke me pune as me mua dhe as me familjen". Xh.B Me daten 13 Shkurt 2005 Silvana Hoxha vdiq pasi refuzoi te merrte gjak per te spetuar Nje vajze tiranase 24 vjecare, e semure rende dhe e shtruar ne spitalin e Tiranes, vdiq rreth dy vjet me pare, duke refuzuar sipas familjes se saj, te shkele besimin Jehovaj. Silvana Hoxha, e lindur ne Burrel, ishte Deshmitare e Jehovait dhe bente pjese ne kete mision prej te pakten 9 vjetesh. E ndjera qendroi nje vit ne dhomen 18 te katit te gjashte ne spitalin nr. 1 te Qendres Universitare "Nene Tereza". Ajo nuk i lejoi bluzat e bardha t'i jepnin gjak, edhe pse ishte shume rende. Veshkat i ishin shkaterruar dhe ndodhej ne dialize. Familjaret treguan atehere se besimi ne kete fe iu rrenjos thelle dhe ajo merrte pjese ne te gjitha veprimtarite fetare qe organizonin Deshmitaret. Madje thirri ne kete fe edhe mjaft te tjere perreth edhe pse shume pak e perkrahen. Familja tregonte se vajza ishte ne koma por sa here permendej, thoshte: "Ju lutem mos, mos me futni gjak". e afermit jane grindur me Deshmitaret, vecanerisht Hyseni, babai 58-vjecar pasi sipas tij, ata vinin ne spital duke i kerkuar te mos beje transfuzion gjaku. Pak jave me vone, ne maj 2002, Silvana nderroi jete. Me daten 13 Shkurt 2005 sipas citimeve te deshmitareve te Jehovait, ne faqen e tyre ne internet ne gjuhen shqipe, "eshte gabim qe gjaku te hahet". Ketu, duke u shtruar pyetja: "A eshte gabim te pranohet transfuzioni i gjakut", jepet kjo pergjigje: "Mos harro, Jehovai kerkon qe te permbahemi nga gjaku. Kjo do te thote qe ne asnje menyre te mos fusim ne trup gjakun e nje personi tjeter, madje edhe gjakun tone qe eshte ruajtur menjane. (Veprat 21:25) Per kete arsye, te krishteret e vertete nuk pranojne transfuzion gjaku. Ata pranojne menyra te tjera trajtimi mjekesor, te tilla si transfuzionin e produkteve pa gjak. Megjithese e duan jeten, ata nuk perpiqen ta shpetojne ate, duke thyer ligjet e Perendise. Mateu 16:25.". M daten 13 Shkurt 2005 perkushtimi pas "Deshmitareve te Jehovait" ne Tirane ka sjelle probleme edhe ne jeten e disa cifteve. Ne Gjykaten e Faktit te Tiranes numerohen disa raste ku shkak i divorcit ka qene perkushtimi i njerit prej bashkeshorteve dhe kryesisht bashkeshortes, ne kete besim. Vetem pak kohe me pare juristet e Zyres se Permbarimit ne kryeqytet jane befasuar pas nje fakti trondites per ta. Nje vajze gjashte vjece nuk deshironte te shkonte te jetonte me nenen e saj, e cila kishte tre vjet qe e kishte braktisur. Por pas divorcit te kerkuar nga bashkeshorti i besimtares, gjykata kishte vendosur qe njera prej dy vajzave te ciftit, me e vogla te qendronte me te emen. Por femija madje nuk e njihte fare nenen, e cila e perkushtuar pas fese, kishte tre vjet qe e kishte braktisur, duke jetuar tre vjet ne komunitet. Nje fakt qe i kishte habitur juristet e Permbarimit, kishte qene edhe paraqitja e juristit te vene ne dispozicion nga vete "Deshmitaret e Jehovait", i cili i ndiqte te gjitha procedurat qe kryente bashkeshortja e divorcuar dhe besimtare e kesaj feje. Ndersa i ati i vajzave, eshte shprehur se jeta e tij bashkeshortore kishte qene mese normale deri kur bashkeshortja e tij i ishte perkushtuar kesaj feje, e cila e kishte shnedrruar ne tjeter njeri DJ nje sekt te mallkuar. Bibla tregon se keshtu i quanin edhe te krishteret e pare (shek I) - Veprat 24:5. Megjithate koha tregoi se keta persona qe mallkonin dhe persekutonin "sektin e Nazirejve" ishin te keqinformuar dhe ndoshta te shtyre nga Djalli.Me sa di une DJ predikojne per jeten dhe jo per vdekjen. Ketu ne Shqiperi ka shume keqinformime per ta por jashte i njohin mire si qytetare shembullore. Ka dhe shume nga ata qe dikur kane qene DJ dhe tani nga inati perhapin shpifje. Por a nuk eshte kjo qe duhet te presim qe te beje Djalli me njerezit e Perendise?Personalisht mendoj se nese te gjithe do ishin DJ nuk do kishte me nevoje per polici, ushtri apo edhe dyer per shtepite tona. DJ nuk predikojne as vdekje, as dhune, e as vetevrasje. Shpeshhere m'e vijne te shtepia, e meqe jam i hapur per me degjuar mendimet e tjereve, gjithmone i degjoje me interes se cka kane me thane. Mesazhi i tyne asht gjithmone pozitiv e paqesor, bile shpeshhere paqesor i tepruem per mue,thote 20 vjecarja S.F Eshte e dhimbshme qi fmijte morren jeten e tyre, por mendoj se jane faktore tjere qe kane ndikue ne vetevrasje. Na jena gjithmone te shpejte me drejtue gishta.,thote vajza 18 vjecare D.H. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait: Sfondi HistorikDoktrina e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait i pati fillimet e veta rreth vitit 1870, kur 18-vjeçari Çarlls Teiz Rasëll (Charles Taze Russell) filloi një studim biblik i cili fokusohej në kronologjinë biblike dhe në ardhjen e dytë të Krishtit. Si rezultat i këtyre studimeve, Rasëll (Russell) publikoi disa libra and prezantoi lektorata formale përgjatë 1870-tave. Në vitin 1879, ai themeloi publikimet mujore Kulla e Rojës së Zionit (Zions Watch Tower) dhe Lajmëruesi i Prezencës së Krishtit (Herald of Christs Presence). Kulla e Rojës së Zionit dhe Shoqata e Trakteve u formua zyrtarisht në 1884-ën, në të cilën Rasëll qëndroi si president deri në vdekjen e tij në 1916-ën. Përgjatë kësaj periudhe, Rasëll shkroi një seri librash me titullin Studime në Shkrimet, të cilat u bënë bazat e teologjisë së Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait. Sot, organizata teokratike e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait, Bibla e Kullës së Rojës dhe Shoqata e Trakteve (BKRShT), e cila drejtohet nga disa burra në Bruklin të Nju Jork-ut (Brooklyn, New York).Dëshmitarët e Jehovait: Teologjia ThemeloreTeologjia e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait ka shumë nuanca delikate (dhe disa jo aq delikate). Këto janë themelet e doktrinës së Kullës së Rojës: Perëndia është një qënie unike, pra nuk është Trini. Perëndia nuk është i gjithëditur apo i kudogjendur. (Njëherë e njëkohë, BKRShT-ja shpalli që Perëndia e sundonte universin nga diku në sistemin yjor të Pleiadës (Pleiades) por qysh prej disa kohësh ata kanë hequr dorë nga ky mësim). Krijesa e parë e Perëndisë ishte Kryeëngjëlli Mikael (Michael the Archangel), nëpërmjet të cilit më vonë Perëndia krijoi gjithçka tjetër, si p.sh. universin, tokën, dhe njerëzimin. Proçesi krijues i Perëndisë zgjati saktësisht 42,000 vjet. Kur erdhi koha për një shpëtimtar që të lindej, Kryeëngjëlli Mikael u bë njeri, në formën e Jezus Krishtit. Jezusi (Mikaeli) ishte i pamëkatshëm dhe i mbante të gjitha ligjet e Perëndisë. Ai vdiq në një trung torturash, në të cilin ai mbajti të gjitha mëkatet e njerëzimit, përveç atyre të Adamit. Jezusi u ngrit nga të vdekurit në frymë, pra jo në formë trupore. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait të cilët e ndjekin organizatën e Perëndisë në tokë (BKRSHT) me besnikëri, do të shpëtohen nga asgjesimi i përjetshëm dhe do të jetojën përjetësisht në Parajsën në Tokë. Qielli (parajsa në qiell) është e rezervuar për një grup të veçantë prej 144,000 Dëshmitarësh të Jehovait, të cilët janë përcaktuar si të rilindur nga BKRShT-ja dhe që lejohen që të marrin kungimin vjetor. Zakonisht, Dëshmitarët e Jehovait ndjekin rreth 3 deri në 5 takime në javë, ku mësojnë nga literaturat e BKRShT-së. Pjestarët e ri mbasi i kanë studjuar materialet për të paktën gjashtë muaj, i përgjigjen një serie pyetjesh përpara një paneli pleqsh (drejtuesh të respektuar), dhe mbas aprovimit, ata pagëzohen në organizatë (d.m.th. bëhen pjesë e organizatës). Pastaj atyre u kërkohet që mbajnë një veshje dhe sjellje modeste, të mos votojnë gjatë kohës së votimeve, të mos ta përshëndesin dhe këndojnë këngën e flamurit, të ta bëjnë ushtrinë, dhe që të mos ti festojnë ditëlindjet dhe Krishtlindjen. Çdo antar është i kërkuar që të përmbushi një kohë të caktuar (zakonisht disa orë në javë) gjatë të cilës duhet të shpërndajë literaturën e BKRShT-it dhe të mbledhi dhurata financiare për kryeqëndrën e BKRShT-it në Nju Jork. Nëse një Dëshmitar i Jehovait e le organizatën, ai apo ajo si rezultat mohoet në të gjitha mënyrat. Jashtë organizatës së BKRShT-it, Krishterimi konsiderohet si demoniak. Krishterimi në përgjithësi konsiderohet si i rënë nga besimi, dhe i mbushur me pastorë të cilët janë antikrishta, në kisha të cilat drejtohen nga Satani, dhe që mbështesin qeveritë tokësore.Dëshmitarët e Jehovait: Doktrina e Kullës së Rojës në krahasim me Doktrinën e Krishterë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait dhe teologjia e Krishterë kanë disa ngjasi themelore. Përgjithësisht, ato të dyja mësojnë që Perëndia është Krijuesi i gjithçkaje, në kundërshtim me evolucionin natyror, dhe që të dyja i përmbahen besimit që Jezus Krishti do të kthehet në tokë për të shkatërruar Satanin dhe për të vendosur mbretërinë e përjetshme të Perëndisë. Sidoqoftë, ky është fundi i ngjasive të përgjithshme midis këtyre dy teologjive. E vërteta është që teologjia e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait dhe ajo e të Krishterëve ungjillorë ka shumë ndryshime, nga të cilat më e rëndësishmja është ajo në lidhje me personin dhe natyrën e Jezus Krishtit. Hyjnia e Krishtit është pika kryesore e të gjithë Biblës. Shkrimet me shumë qartësi na mësojnë që Jezus Krishti është Perëndia. Dhe mësimet e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait në lidhje me Jezus Krishtin i kundërshtojnë qartësisht mësimet e Biblës. Shumë pasazhe biblike na tregojnë që Jezus Krishti, i cili ekzistonte si Perëndi, mori formën fizike (trupore) të një shërbëtori të përulur në mënyrë që Ai të vdiste në kryq në vendin tonë.Doktrina e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait i konsideron 66 librat e Përkthimit të Botës së Re të Shkrimeve të Shenjta (PBR) si e vetmja e vërtetë e frymëzuara Fjalë e Perëndisë. PBR-ja është e prodhuar dhe e publikuar nga një komitet anonim i BKRSHT-së. PBR-ja (Përkthimi i Botës së Re) konsiderohet prej tyre si përkthimi i vetëm dhe më i mirë i Biblës, pasi përkthyesit iu përmbajtën shumë afër asaj që gjendet në gjuhët origjinale të Biblës. Si shtesë, trupi drejtues i BKRShT-së konsiderohet kanali i vetëm i vërtetë i Perëndisë për interpretimin e saktë të Biblës. Si rezultat, doktrina e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait kërkon që ne të bashkohemi me kanalin e Perëndisë  organizatën e tij në mënyrë që të jemi ndjekës të vërtetë të Perëndisë. Kjo nënkupton që nuk ka shpëtim tjetër jashtë BKRSHT-së (organizatës). Doktrina e Krishterë thotë që Bibla është me të vërtetë e përbërë nga 66 libra të Dhjatës së Vjetër dhe asaj të Re, dhe që ajo është me të vërtetë Fjala e frymëzuar dhe e padështueshme e Perëndisë. Por, PBR-ja (Përkthimi i Botës së Re) nuk është një përkthim i ligjshëm, pasi ai reflekton teologjine e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait, dhe sidomos anshmërinë e tyre kundra hyjnisë së Jezus Krishtit dhe doktrinës së Krishterë të Trinisë. P.sh., Gjoni 1:1 në PBR-në lexon kështu, dhe Fjala [Jezusi] ishte perëndi. Por të gjithë përkthimet e ligjshme të Biblës thonë, dhe Fjala [Jezusi] ishte Perëndi.Dëshmitarët e Jehovait: Përgjigja e Duhur Përsa i përket pretendimeve të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait që PBR-së është i vetmi interpretim i saktë i Biblës, përgjigja e Krishterë është që asnjë drejtues fetar apo organizatë fetare nuk mund të ketë kontroll apo zotërim ekskluziv të interpretimit të Biblës. Nëpërmjet Frymës së Shenjtë të gjithë të Krishterët janë në gjendje që të interpretojnë dhe kuptojnë Biblën e Shenjtë. Dhe përsa i përket pretendimit të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait që BKRShT-ja është e vetmja rrugë shpëtimi për tek Perëndia, përgjigja e Krishterë është që të gjithë ata njerëz të cilët e kanë pranuar dhuratën e lirë të Jezus Krishtit, si Zotin dhe Shpëtimtarin e tyre, shpëtohen. Shpëtimi është me anë të hirit nëpërmjet besimit në Jezus Krishtin (Efesianëve 2:8-9). Dhe asnjë sasi veprash apo antarësimi në ndonjë grup fetar nuk kërkohen për të filluar jetën e përjetshme me Perëndinë.Shënim I Flori Bruqit : Ky material u morr dhe u përkthye nga faqja Jehovah Witness  Watch (Tower) Out! http://www.jehovah-witness.com/ Megjithate para disa ditesh me ra ne dore numri i fundit i revistes "Kulla e Rojes"...vendosa t'i hedh nje sy edhe pashe qe te gjitha artikujt ne kete reviste ishin per ringjalljen... Nuk e di pse deshmitaret e Jehovait kane filluar t'i vene nje theks kaq te vecante pikerisht kesaj teme. Ringjallja eshte nje teme e rendesishme por nuk mendoj se eshte thelbi i Krishterimit...a nuk eshte Krishti thelbi Krishterimit?Megjithate nuk mendoj se Deshmitaret e Jehovait jane 100% pergjegjes per vetevrasjet e fundit qe kane ndodhur ne Shiqeri. Nuk besoj se ata ju kane thene atyre femmijeve te vrasin veten... Ka shume faktore qe ndikojne ne vetvrasje: deshperimi i thelle, varferia, vetmia, divorcet etj, por asnjehere keta faktore nuk jane theksuar kaq shume sa ndikimi qe ka pasur sekti i Deshmitareve te Jehovait... Njerezit papritur u bene te ndjeshem... Mos me keqkuptoni, nuk po mbroj Deshmitaret e Jehovait ketu...nuk kam as pse t'i akuzoj. Ndoshta theksi qe ata i kane vene ringjalljes ose parajses ne predikimet e tyre plus deshperimi i madh dhe problemet e shumta qe ata femije kane pasur ne familjet e tyre, i ka shtyre ata femije te bejne dicka te tille. Pra faji per mendimin tim nuk eshte 100% i Deshmitareve te Jehovait... Vetevrasjet ndodhin po thuajse perdite, per arsye nga me te ndryshmet. Duket sikur vetevrasjet janë kthyer tashme ne pjese te jetes se shqiptareve, te percjella fort edhe me zhurmen e medias.Arsyet qe i shtyjne shqiptaret(nga Shqiperia,Kosova etj) te vrasin veten jane dy llojesh: sociale dhe individuale.Shteti Shqiptar (Shqiperi ,Kosove)nuk siguron me asgje, as jeten, vendin e punes e as te ardhurat . Te mesuar per te mos marre pergjegjesi, njerezit nuk dine nga tia mbajne. E natyrisht te gjitha keto kushtezohen me se miri nga varferia e madhe qe kalojn shqiptaret ne Shqiperine Etnike . Ne keto kushte, disa njerez zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter dhe te gabuar, duke vrare veten.Menyrat e vetvrasjes: vetehelmim ,vetevrasje me arme zjarri , hedhje nga lartesite , shtypje nga treni ,automobile,motocikleta,vetembytje ,vetevarje ne litare ,vetedjegie me lende djegese(benzin etj). Vetëvrasjet, 2.5 herë më shumë viktima se vrasjet Një vajzë 23-vjeçare me inicialet A.M, banore e lagjes Kombinat të kryeqytetit, ka simuluar për të tretën herë një vetëvrasje për arsye se prindërit e saj nuk e lejojnë të ndjekë besimin fetar që ajo dëshiron. Me anë të një shiringe ka marrë gjak në krah dhe e ka hedhur atë në hundë duke e bërë të dukej si një tentativë për ti dhënë fund jetës. Për fat, kësaj radhe ka qenë vetëm një trillim, ndryshe nga dy herët e tjera kur ajo ka provuar me të vërtetë ti japë fund jetës, por i ka kërcënuar prindërit se herën tjetër do ta bëjë seriozisht. Mjekët e urgjencës e njohin tashmë rastin e 23-vjeçares dhe pohojnë se ajo duhet ti nënshtrohet një trajtimi psikologjik. Pas dy tentativave ajo vazhdon të jetë sërish e gjallë, por shumë të tjerë nuk kanë qenë me kaq fat. Fenomeni Vetëvrasja konsiderohet si shkaku i dytë për vdekjet në Shqipëri dhe Kosove , pas aksidenteve rrugore (121 raste në gjashtë muaj 2006 ne Shqiperi.Nuk kam shenime per Kosove). Rastet e vetëvrasjeve janë të pranishme në të gjitha kronikat javore të mediave. Shifrat e këtij fenomeni marrin gati tre herë më shumë jetë njerëzish se krimi i vrasjes. Gjatë 6 muajve të parë të këtij viti numri i vetëvrasjeve ka qenë plot 108 raste, ose 2.5 herë më shumë se sa vrasjet, të cilat po për të njëjtën periudhë kanë shënuar vetëm 44 viktima(2006). Fenomeni i frikshëm nuk njeh moshë apo kufij gjeografikë, pasi raste të reja regjistrohen çdo ditë dhe nga të gjitha zonat e vendit. Sociologët, analistët dhe psikologët ia hedhin fajin për këtë rritje të frikshme të fenomenit, problemeve ekonomike dhe ngarkesës psikologjike që mbart me vete urbanizimi i vendit, ndërkohë që nismat për krijimin e një rrjeti midis uniformave blu, institucioneve arsimore, psikologëve dhe prokurorëve për studimin dhe parandalimin e fenomenit, kanë mbetur vetëm nisma të mira. Shifrat bëhen akoma më alarmante nëse do të llogarisim edhe rastet për tentativa, megjithëse këto janë vetëm një dështim i rastësishëm i vetëvrasjes. Mungesa e një trajtimi nga familjet apo dhe e shoqërive të këtyre rasteve, ka bërë që edhe pse fati i ka shpëtuar më parë nga vetëvrasja, të tentojnë përsëri derisa ta realizojnë. Motivet Nga anketimet, por edhe analizat e shumta të kryera rasteve të vetëvrasjeve, shkaqet e këtyre vetekzekutimeve nuk janë të njëjtat për zonat, por edhe për grupmoshat e ndryshme. Në zonat rurale ndeshim kryesisht me raste vetëvrasjesh për shkak të borxheve dhe pamundësisë për të mbajtur familjen. Si dhe për shkak të kontradiktave në familje. Në mjaft raste motivet janë edhe lidhjet e dashurisë mes të rinjve, të cilat nuk aprovohen nga familjet. Statistikat tregojnë se numri i vetëvrasjeve ka shënuar një rritje të ndjeshme në zonat më të varfra, ku banorët fitojnë më pak sesa një pagë minimale mujore e administratës, që është rreth 12.000 lekë të reja. Nëse u besojmë të dhënave zyrtare, si të papunë figurojnë vetëm 150.000 persona (72.7 mijë femra dhe 77.3 mijë meshkuj), në një popullsi prej 1.700.000 njerëz të aftë për punë. Por numri real i të papunëve mendohet të jetë shumë më i madh, ndërsa edhe ata të cilët e kanë tashmë një vend pune nuk janë shumë më mirë, sepse një pjesë e tyre e marrin pagën disa muaj me vonesë. Në të njëjtën grackë ekonomike janë edhe pjesa më e madhe e popullsisë që jeton në fshat. Kurse në zonat urbane, ndeshemi më tepër me rastet e vetëvrasjeve për shkak të depresioneve të thella të shkaktuara nga sëmundje të pashërueshme. Per"shqip.dk"Shkodrani"

----------


## offspring

vettrasje bejn vetem njerezit e dobet qe skan fuqi te shohin para dhe te perballojn realitetin

----------


## bebushja

Situatat e renduara dhe mos fuksionimi i llogjikes per disa momente(mungesa e horizontit te individit) shume njerez i con ne vetvrasje
Shqiptaret  kan nevoj per psikolog ,duan ndihme te erpasereshme nga psikologu .

----------


## J@mes

*Dallimet gjinore dhe vetëvrasja* 

Femrat bëjnë përafërsisht tri herë më shumë tentativa të vetëvrasjes se sa meshkujt, mirëpo meshkujt aktualisht arrijnë të vrasin veten tri herë më shumë se sa femrat. 
Këto dallime/divergjenca duket se janë zvogëluar paksa viteve të fundit. Shkalla e lartë e tentativave të vetëvrasjes tek femrat është e lidhur me faktin se depresioni ato i godet më shumë se burrat, përderisa shkalla e vetëvrasjeve të “suksesshme” tek meshkujt ndoshta ka të bëjë me metodat të cilat ata i zgjedhin për të bërë vetëvrasje; gratë zgjedhin metoda më pak vdekjeprurëse, siç janë: prerja e nyjes së dorës dhe marrja e sasisë së tepërt të pilulave të gjumit; për ndryshim nga meshkujt të cilët zgjedhin të vrasin me armë veten ose të hidhen nga ndërtesat. Shkalla më e lartë e vetëvrasjeve si tek meshkujt apo tek femrat paraqitet tek të shkurorëzuarit dhe të vejat; vetmia ashtu si dhe mënyra e të kuptuarit të dëmtimit të çështjes personale sigurisht se kontribuon në këtë statistikë. Mashkulli i cili vret veten është i prirë që të motivohet në dështimin e tij në punë kurse femra e cila vret veten është e prirë që motivin për një gjë të tillë ta gjejë në dështimin e saj në dashuri.

----------


## J@mes

*Mosha dhe Vetëvrasja* 

Tek fëmijët nën moshën 14 vjeçare, rastet e vetëvrasjes janë të rralla. Mirëpo, fëmijët mbi këtë moshë të cilët janë vetëvrasës, kanë një personalitet impulsiv dhe hiperaktiv, tregojnë pak dhembje dhe kanë prindër që i abuzojë dhe i neglizhojnë. 
Vetëvrasja tek të rinjtë është në rritje e sipër. Në 35 vitet e fundit vetëvrasja tek studentët është trefishuar. Meshkujt ndërmjet moshës 20 dhe 24 vjeç janë më të goditurit. Dy studime të autopsive psikologjike të vetëvrasjeve te kjo moshë kanë bërë të ditur përfshirjen e përdorimit të drogës dhe depresionit si paraprijës të vetëvrasjes. 
Në një studim të bërë nga David Shaffer nga Universiteti i Kolumbias ishin analizuar 160 të rinjë që kishin vrarë veten në Nju Jork nga viti 1984 deri në 1986. Ai kishte gjetur shtrirje/mbizotërim të njëjtë të substancave narkotike, por më pak çrregullime depresive. Shumica e vetëvrasjeve ishin bërë nga meshkujt; ata dominonin si në zgjedhjen e armëve vdekjeprurëse për të bërë vetëvrasje, po ashtu edhe në numrin e tentativave për vetëvrasje. 
Shkalla e vetëvrasjeve në mënyrë dramatike shënon rritje nga mosha e mesme deri në atë të pleqërisë. Shtimi i depresionit, vetmia, shpërngulja në lokalitete të panjohura, humbja e kuptimit të familjes dhe shoqërisë si dhe humbja e personave që i do janë sigurisht disa prej faktorëve që ndikojnë në shkallën e lartë të vetëvrasjeve tek mosha e vjetër. Në kulturat dhe komunitetet në të cilat të moshuarit janë të respektuar dhe mbesin persona të rëndësishëm në jetën e familjes, vetëvrasjet janë shumë të rralla. 
Percy Brigdman, fitues i çmimit Nobel në fizikë dhe pozitivist i njohur amerikan, qëlloi për vdekje veten në moshën 80 vjeçare. Ai ishte i sëmurë nga kanceri dhe kishte dhembje të mëdha. Një ditë para se ta vriste veten, ai ua kishte postuar Universitetit të Harvardit indeksin e veprave të tij të përmbledhura.

----------


## arjeta3

vetevrasja eshte zgjidhja me e lehte, por nje zgjidhje qe nuk duhet ta beje askush
sepse
Kur jeta behet me e veshtire se vdekja, atehere del vlera e vertete..te guxosh te jetosh.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Shkurt ti biem, vetvrasja eshte zgjidhja me e keqe qe njeriu mund te zgjedh, dhe sdo ia preferoja kujt te veproj ne kete menyre.

Kur shohim qe jeta sipas mendimit tone ska zgjidhje direkt duhet te shkojme tek vetvrasja?
Jo une smendoj keshtu, pse valle egziston psikologu, me cka meret ai , me mire se te besh terapi qetesuese ne keto raste ska.

Vetvrasja ne njeren ane eshte mekat me i madh qe mund te besh ne jete dhe ne anen tjeter zgjidhja me e keqe qe mund te kesh bere ndonjeher ne jete.

Don't kill ourself, because life is too beautiful._

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Jashtezakonisht shume analitike shkrimet e tua J@mes_Douglas, nuk di se a jane punime tua apo te dikujt tejter, por te uroj dhe te falenderoj per keto postime "fantastike"!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Vetevrasja eshte himn i vdekjes,nje menyre qe ka gjetur natyra per te asgjesuar elementet e dobet,qe nuk sherbejne per permiresimin e races njerezore.

----------


## land

Vetevrasje do te thote te kesh humbur te gjitha shpresat,ai qe ben vetvrasje nuk eshte i çmendur,as depresiv asgje,thjesht ai/ajo nuk gjen me asnje lloj motivi per te jetuar,kjo eshte e kuptueshme,la vita non e bella,la vita e una merda.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Vetevrasje do te thote te kesh humbur te gjitha shpresat,ai qe ben vetvrasje nuk eshte i çmendur,as depresiv asgje,thjesht ai/ajo nuk gjen me asnje lloj motivi per te jetuar,kjo eshte e kuptueshme,la vita non e bella,la vita e una merda.


Pikerisht ky eshte nje nga elementet e dobet qe natyra asgjeson,ate qe nuk gjen asnje motiv per te jetuar...

Mos harro se natyra te ka ofruar pervec te mires edhe te keqen...S'ja dole me te miren,dilja me te keqen....Ne shqiptaret ne europe e kemi perdorur shpesh kete ligjin e se keqes...

----------


## alibaba

> Pikerisht ky eshte nje nga elementet e dobet qe natyra asgjeson,ate qe nuk gjen asnje motiv per te jetuar...
> 
> Mos harro se natyra te ka ofruar pervec te mires edhe te keqen...S'ja dole me te miren,dilja me te keqen....Ne shqiptaret ne europe e kemi perdorur shpesh kete ligjin e se keqes...


Nuk duket bindëse kjo që thu, se për ashtu sot nuk do kishim fare vetëvrasje duke pasur parasysh gjithë ato vetëvrasje gjatë historisë, deri më tash raca njerëzore do të duhej të ishte pastruar nga gjenet e vetëvrasësve dhe nuk do duhej të kishte fare vetëvrasës.

Vetëvrasje bën pikërisht i madhërishmi, i forti, dhe kjo është mallkimi që hedhim ne mbi vete.
A bë vetëvrasje qeni? Po ujku? Miu? Derri?
Po a bën vetëvrasje robi? JO.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Nuk duket bindëse kjo që thu, se për ashtu sot nuk do kishim fare vetëvrasje duke pasur parasysh gjithë ato vetëvrasje gjatë historisë, deri më tash raca njerëzore do të duhej të ishte pastruar nga gjenet e vetëvrasësve dhe nuk do duhej të kishte fare vetëvrasës.
> 
> Vetëvrasje bën pikërisht i madhërishmi, i forti, dhe kjo është mallkimi që hedhim ne mbi vete.
> A bë vetëvrasje qeni? Po ujku? Miu? Derri?
> Po a bën vetëvrasje robi? JO.


Elementet e dobet lindin gjithmone,eshte rregull i natyres ,sidomos nder popullsite qe shtohen me ritem te larte,prandaj fara e vetevrasesve nuk do zhduket kurre...

I forti nuk ben vetevrasje,i forti te vret...i dobeti eshte aq i pafuqishem sa i drejtohet vetes....I Forti kur do te vdese,ai qe permend ti si te madherishem,ben qe ta vrasin...Krishti e Sokrati jane 2 shembuj te ketij lloji....

----------


## alibaba

> Elementet e dobet lindin gjithmone,eshte rregull i natyres ,sidomos nder popullsite qe shtohen me ritem te larte,prandaj fara e vetevrasesve nuk do zhduket kurre...


Atëherë nuk ka të bëjë fare me gjenet, dhe qenka kryekëput e varur nga rrethanat jetësore.
E pashpjegueshme që i forti të lind të dobëtin, ndërsa i dobëti të fortin jo. A lind vetëvrasësi, njerëz të fortë?

Sipas një raporti që pata lexu, Zvicëra ka vendin e parë për kah numri i vetvrasjeve kurse vendet islamike, pothuajse fare nuk kan vetvrasje.




> I forti nuk ben vetevrasje,i forti te vret...i dobeti eshte aq i pafuqishem sa i drejtohet vetes....I Forti kur do te vdese,ai qe permend ti si te madherishem,ben qe ta vrasin...Krishti e Sokrati jane 2 shembuj te ketij lloji....


I forti nuk mund të adaptohet, në mesin e kafshëve që e quajnë veten njeri, prandaj vret veten, por në mijëra raste, njëri ka fat. Ai që di t'a farkojë atë. Dhe ky bën kthesa të mëdha.

Megjithatë vetëvrasja është diçka e keqe. Por vetëvrasësit nuk janë të këqij.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Atëherë nuk ka të bëjë fare me gjenet, dhe qenka kryekëput e varur nga rrethanat jetësore.
E pashpjegueshme që i forti të lind të dobëtin, ndërsa i dobëti të fortin jo. A lind vetëvrasësi, njerëz të fortë?*

Te kujtoj Burrin me te mencur Shqiptar te te gjitha koherave,Leke Dukagjinin:

Nga i miri lind i keqi e nga i keqi i miri...

*Sipas një raporti që pata lexu, Zvicëra ka vendin e parë për kah numri i vetvrasjeve kurse vendet islamike, pothuajse fare nuk kan vetvrasje.*

Sepse Islami eshte me i forte shpirterisht sesa perendimi....

*I forti nuk mund të adaptohet, në mesin e kafshëve që e quajnë veten njeri, prandaj vret veten, por në mijëra raste, njëri ka fat. Ai që di t'a farkojë atë. Dhe ky bën kthesa të mëdha.*
Ai qe sdi te adaptohet nuk eshte i Forte...Karakteristike e te Fortit eshte adaptimi ndaj te gjitha situatave...

*Megjithatë vetëvrasja është diçka e keqe. Por vetëvrasësit nuk janë të këqij.*
Nuk jane te keqinj,jane te dobet....

----------

